# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Android Studio >  گرفتن خروجی .apk از python

## aryan.4731

سلام
من چند وقته که دارم با پایتون کار می کنم.
برنامه ی اندروید هم باهاش نوشتم. اما برنامه ها به فرمت py. ذخیره میشن و برای اجرای اونا تو یک گوشی اندروید باید خود پایتون رو روی گوشی نصب کنی تا بتونی فایل py. رو اجرا کنی.
کسی بلده خروجی apk. از پایتون بگیره تا دیگه نیازی به نصب پایتون روی گوشی نباشه؟؟
(please!)

----------


## ehp_kz6597

سلام
به نظر میاد راه موجود استفاده از SL4A باشه (البته از قرار معلوم هردوتا رو گوشی نصب میشه و بعد بهت خروجی اندروید میده)
؟؟ Convert .py to .apk 
 Python for Android
 Python for Android

این هم دوتا کتاب در همین زمینه
Practical_Android_Projects_Ch05_Introducing_SL4A
Pro Android Python with SL4A

ونکته خیلی جالب تر اینکه مثل برخی فرمت های دیگه مورد استفاده در گوشی ها : *APK is just a packed ZIP file*
؟Windows can't open files with APK file extension
APK is just a packed ZIP file

----------

